# Lightroom Enhance Details not working for Fujifilm X-Trans files - Coloured Squares written over image



## Kennedda (Feb 12, 2019)

I updated to the latest version of Lightroom and tried the "enhance details" function on a Fujifilm .xf file and the result was an image with coloured squares superimposed on the image.  I tried a Sony .arw file and a Canon .cr2 file and both worked.  So, there is nothing wrong with my system (Apple OSX 13.6, AMD Radeon 7950).  Does any body have a work around or suggestion?


----------



## harriettel (Feb 12, 2019)

I too had hilarious results with Pentax .PEF files and Panasonic .RW2 files. I tried a variety of scenes and all I got was that they looked as if a purple pantyhose was placed over the photos.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, that's not how it's meant to work! I'm seeing a few reports come through including:

Lightroom Enhance Colorful Grid result
Enhance Details Causes Cut out Squares
Enhance Details broken - All-black preview and final render

The number of reports is a fairly low percentage considering how many people are trying it, but they've clearly got some work to do.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 13, 2019)

I get something similar on my 5-6 year of Mac laptop, not on my PC which has more RAM and a graphics card.

This is a picture of me with a Fuji XT2....


----------



## Howard Dickson (Feb 13, 2019)

I also, after having to update Windows 10 to the latest version, only get a black preview and DNG file generated. This smacks of a not well thought through add-on, to placate the moaning Fuji users. TBH, having to 'enhance' each and every X-trans file using this dialog box method, which is dependent on the speed of your graphics card, is NOT a solution. The main rendering engine needs to be completely overhauled to detect and render X-trans files on import... like other software can! Adobe are in danger of losing a huge amount of photographers, as the popularity of Fuji system cameras increase.


----------



## David Gordon (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes, seeing the same issue as the OP although not so bad. Mind you I only tried one Fuji file. Looking at the bits I could, I didn't see any difference with the original RAF. The new DNG looked a bit brighter and that gave the impression of more detail in a subject's pupils, but it wasn't any more detailed.

Gave up, downloaded Phase One for Fuji but, TBH, don't see much in it. Lightroom has improved a lot of late. But not this week!


----------

